# Double Island Surf launch



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Guys, Took the Cogs camping up the beach a couple of weeks ago with my new toy. The Optrix case for iphone 4. Mounted it onto the front of the prowler and tried it out for the first time right up at the point on the surf (south) side.
The main stretch of beach we usually fish was blown out with northerlies so decided to try a launch hard up against the rocks and have a fish around the headland.
No fish but I had a pretty exhilarating launch.
The 2 big cogs came up with me to surf the nice clean waves rolling into the bay below the rocks, I watched it for a bit and thought it was only the odd set that stood up close to the rocks so I tried to sneak out with a dry bum.. By the time I got through no mans land, sure enough the biggest set of the morning popped up right in front of me. The cogs were watching and I was told the comment from James was, " Come on Phil we had better paddle over and scrape Dad off the rocks".
It was certainly a good way to clear the head after a few tinnies around the fire the night before.
I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.
Cheers,
Dave.

MOD EDIT -link


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks a great spot, Dave. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I see you saved your hat Dave.

Is the surf landing video available? Or is it classified information? :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Classic Sprocket, i like the gum chewing, boy you were confident.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

carnster said:


> Classic Sprocket, i like the gum chewing, boy you were confident.


Hey Carnster, nice Hoo the other day! I just gave up the **** again so plenty of gum chewing going on at the moment. My mouth was a bit dry that morning too.
Confident? did you see me back paddling before each wave? :lol: 
Seriously, It's all in your head I think, If you think you can't make it you never will.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Loved the look on your face when you saw that set coming!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

kayakone said:


> I see you saved your hat Dave.
> 
> Is the surf landing video available? Or is it classified information? :lol:


Hi Trev, I am a fully paid up member of the hat preservation society now. I've had that bucket for about 2 months now  
Yes Mate, I paddled around to the other side, met the Cogs and had a play in the surf, with Emily on the back with the camera, she is pretty game eh? :lol:






can I have a Mod fix this link up too? and some advice on how to do it properly. Thanks


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Woohoo!!!

Love it


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

You getting soft dave it looked like a walk in the park.



salticrak said:


> Jammy bastard.


Salti if your calling him a jammy barstard over that then you need to be schooled on that boat of yours.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Here you go Dave. You don't need any technical dudes.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Looked like a good day with the kids Dave


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Good day to be alive, lifetime memories for those lucky kids. Well done keep em coming.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Love it Dave. The surfing vid is tops. Think it would have been ugly with all those rocks around if you got it wrong on the launch though.


Thanks Indie, It was a great day, and as you say it could have started off a lot worse. I love the clean sets, Keep the nose straight and paddle like ---- , It's always the messy stuff that tends to sort you out, launching and comin' home.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------

